# InkSoft Adds Remove All White/Remove White Background To Design Studio Features



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Two recent enhancements to InkSoft Design Studio give users the ability to remove all white from an image or to remove a white background from a customer-uploaded bitmap (raster, JPG) image quickly and easily.

Simply choose “Multicolor Logo Workflow” in “Upload Workflow” and then click on the new “Remove All White or Remove White Background” button. A preview of the revised image showing the white areas to be removed will be displayed.

At any time, the image can be restored to its original form by clicking “Reset”. And then, if desired, the JPG file can be imported into the Ink Design canvas, and the colors can continue to be modified—even though it’s not a vector file. 

The new feature is a simple, easy-to-use tool for removing the white background found with all JPG files, and can reduce the time and costs associated with printing a white underbase. In some cases, the added functionality enables customers to better visualize their designs as they might print by displaying them as transparencies over product colors. It also enhances their ability to prepare their uploaded content for printing.

Learn more about these enhancements and see them in action in a short video at New InkSoft Design Studio Feature: Remove All White | InkSoft.
For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

